# High end bikes



## DonChristie

Not mine but don't I wish! The I.E. never looked so good!

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/...uery=951-972-2253+&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


----------



## Davy Sprockett

Wished they were in my area - I'd do a "bundle" like Frank on AP...Hah!                                Looks like some nice early bikes.


----------



## Freqman1

I got really excited when I saw "1937 Monark Twin Flex"! Problem is its not a Monark but probably a Firestone. Still not a bad price by the looks but its hard ot tell by the crappy pics. If this is legit that Wingbar would be a smok'n deal and if I were close enough I'd buy it to flip 'cause I darn sure wouldn't keep it! You left coasters should be all over this. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses

WOW,Id kill for that Wingbar and Twin-flex!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone that can pick them up and make some $$? HA!


----------



## jkent

Who could help me out and pick up and ship the WingBar????? I'll pay for your Troubles/ Help 
Anyone?????


----------



## bikesnbuses

Is sold..not to me.. Found someone local to pick it up too


----------



## bike

*would seem to be*

Kid dean- no I think not now that I see the other bikes


----------



## DonChristie

I am an hour away. Would love to pay him a visit. If anyone needs help, hit me up.
Don


----------



## fordmike65

If I wasn't at work, I'd be there. Unfortunately being out in Ca, you may have lead the lambs to the slaughter. I can see the butchers sharpening their knives & licking their chops


----------



## Freqman1

Looks like those bikes are flying out of there! He told me the TF and Wingbar are already gone--someone here? I wouldn't be surprised to see a left coast CABEr flipping these in the next couple of days! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

Lambs to the slaughter or fellow collectors to a deal. If i had the coin i would not of posted it! haha. Just thought someone might be able to benefit from it.


----------



## fordmike65

Hope these are going to good homes. Even from the crappy pics, they look pretty complete & unmolested. No $$$ here either, otherwise I woulda gone home sick real quick! If anyone here picks any of these up, please post up pics. Not too often so many nice bikes come up around these parts.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I live close enough too if anyone needs help...
(and no I didn't get any)


----------



## fordmike65

I thought you'd drop by for sure Scott. I was thinking of heading out after work just to take a look, but with traffic I'd probably be there after dark.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Some nice bikes there for sale to bad i live so far!!


----------



## Gary Mc

*My question, is this legit????????*

Something doesn't sit right with these ads, just saying needs to be checked out.  Look at the third bike under "Vintage Schwinn Cruisers", that pic is a pic of npence's Monark Wingbar I believe.  I could be wrong but be careful on these.......


----------



## fordmike65

Maybe he used pics off the net since he's handicapped & can't get decent pics of his own bikes hanging from rafters. Just giving him the benefit of the doubt. Seem's he's legit since a few bikes have already flown the coup. I still wanna go check out what he's got...


----------



## npence

Yep that is my wingbar. Wish I lived close would be there in a jiffy.


----------



## bikewhorder

npence said:


> Yep that is my wingbar. Wish I lived close would be there in a jiffy.




So are you saying he is using your images of your bikes? I know the one pic of the black and red twinflex is from an old post on this site.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?169-First-Bike&highlight=twin+flex


----------



## npence

I guess that is my bike and I still have it.


----------



## bikewhorder

Geez, and it seemed too good to be true. Now I need to see about getting my twenty grand back...


----------



## Boris

VintageSchwinn gave me some advice a couple of years ago. "If it seems too good to be true....It usually is!" Redline reminded me of that advice just last week. I agree, but that shouldn't stop you from checking it out anyhow.


----------



## cds2323

bikewhorder said:


> Geez, and it seemed too good to be true. Now I need to see about getting my twenty grand back...




Hope you at least used Paypal?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

LOL... shouldve known when he said in he couldn,t take better pics of the bikes because he is in a wheel chair or crippled and could not reach the bikes to get them down in his description !!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> LOL... shouldve known when he said in he couldn,t take better pics of the bikes because he is in a wheel chair or crippled and could not reach the bikes to get them down in his description !!!!




These could be real & he may be truthful, who knows without checking it out.  All I can say is when I saw Nate's Wingbar pic, it really threw up red flags and makes it look like a scam......  Hope someone close checks it out.


----------



## DonChristie

Weird! The Wing bar did look familiar. I spoke to him on the phone, A real nice bike knowing kinda guy. I told him i reposted his ad here at the Cabe. He said he had never heard of this website. I dunno.


----------



## old hotrod

Bikes are real, and yes, he used pics off the net because he could not get good images of his bikes. If you look at some of the other ads, you will see cluttered pics of the bikes...went out to look and the wingbar and twin flex were spoken for and were to be picked up. Bought some other bikes, Dean is great to deal with, tried to make an offer on one of the "spoken for" bikes and he was true to his word so you two guys had better hurry and pick em up because I am next in line. He has a very very nice original paint complete Higgins Comander with bat light and a few others...just at a bad time for him and needs to recoup some money.


----------



## Rust_Trader

old hotrod said:


> Bikes are real, and yes, he used pics off the net because he could not get good images of his bikes. If you look at some of the other ads, you will see cluttered pics of the bikes...went out to look and the wingbar and twin flex were spoken for and were to be picked up. Bought some other bikes, Dean is great to deal with, tried to make an offer on one of the "spoken for" bikes and he was true to his word so you two guys had better hurry and pick em up because I am next in line. He has a very very nice original paint complete Higgins Comander with bat light and a few others...just at a bad time for him and needs to recoup some money.






Call him asap, the wingbar is now available. Nice guy for sure, you guys cleaned up.

Wingbar has a beautiful frame. I passed on it as the rack, handlebars, gooseneck, light fin are reproductions. 

Definitely a nice bike for someone who doesn't mind that.


----------



## fordmike65

What did you guys pick up? What other bikes does he have?


----------



## Gary Mc

old hotrod said:


> Bikes are real, and yes, he used pics off the net because he could not get good images of his bikes. If you look at some of the other ads, you will see cluttered pics of the bikes...went out to look and the wingbar and twin flex were spoken for and were to be picked up. Bought some other bikes, Dean is great to deal with, tried to make an offer on one of the "spoken for" bikes and he was true to his word so you two guys had better hurry and pick em up because I am next in line. He has a very very nice original paint complete Higgins Comander with bat light and a few others...just at a bad time for him and needs to recoup some money.




Very good to hear this was not a scam.  Thanks Dave!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy

The paint job on the little high wheeler has a Colson look to it...though I'd guess the age being closer to the late 40s/early '50s with those 1.75" semi-pneumatic tires, and if that seat is original.

Dave


----------



## JAF/CO

*Buyer be ware*

*here is what i picked up from this post very dark green

thanks very much for the post

i love the cabe*


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

JAF/CO said:


> *here is what i picked up from this post very dark green
> 
> thanks very much for the post
> 
> i love the cabe*




Woow nice score Jim Congrats @ enjoy it !!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

JAF/CO said:


> *here is what i picked up from this post very dark green
> 
> thanks very much for the post
> 
> i love the cabe*




WOW!!!!! That is beautiful.  Congratulations and glad the ads were real.


----------



## widpanic02

*Wow*

Love the twin flex!!!


----------



## DonChristie

Nice!! I was hoping a fellow Caber got it! I get to ride it if I ever see it! Congrats!


----------



## poolboy1

Greens07 said:


> Call him asap, the wingbar is now available. Nice guy for sure, you guys cleaned up.
> 
> Wingbar has a beautiful frame. I passed on it as the rack, handlebars, gooseneck, light fin are reproductions.
> 
> Definitely a nice bike for someone who doesn't mind that.





Dude.... What are you going to look at bikes at 11PM for when you are out of bikes now and selling everything to live by the beach...LOL.... Oh!!... Everything on that bike is correct except the bars.


----------



## Rust_Trader

poolboy1 said:


> Dude.... What are you going to look at bikes at 11PM for when you are out of bikes now and selling everything to live by the beach...LOL.... Oh!!... Everything on that bike is correct except the bars.




Cheap enough to flip it. Really the rest of the parts mention are original LMFAO!
Correct doesn't mean original.!

11? Wow you must be stocking me lol get your times right.


----------



## 2harri

*Deal or No Deal!*



Greens07 said:


> Cheap enough to flip it. Really the rest of the parts mention are original LMFAO!
> Correct doesn't mean original.!
> 
> 11? Wow you must be stocking me lol get your times right.




I saw the Wingbar at 10pm looks great rides OK!  Is $1800 a reasonable price?

Thanks for the heads up!
John


----------



## bikewhorder

2harri said:


> I saw the Wingbar at 10pm looks great rides OK!  Is $1800 a reasonable price?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> John




No, its beyond reasonable, its ef'in Cheap!


----------



## merkaba

Did you end up getting the bike? I'd like to stop blowing up this guys phone if it's sold.


----------



## merkaba

I've been giggling all the way home


----------



## Gary Mc

merkaba said:


> View attachment 89313
> I've been giggling all the way home




Cool!!!!!!!!!!  Glad you got it, that was a great deal on a beautiful bike.  I'd be giggling too LOL.....


----------



## 37fleetwood

merkaba said:


> View attachment 89313
> I've been giggling all the way home




so... are we going to get to see it at the upcoming Cyclone Coaster ride/swap?

that goes for you too Jim, you have a couple weeks to get that Twin-Flex adjusted!


----------

